# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Διάφορες απορίες

## pantzikis

Εχω 2 lovebird εδω και 2 εβδομαδες.Ειναι αγρια.Το βραδυ τα βαζω μεσα.Μεχρι ποτε μπορουμε να τα αφηνουμε εξω.Ποσο αντεχουν το κρυο;Στο σπιτι μπορω καποια στιγμη να τα αφησω ελευθερα;Θα μπορεσω να τα πιασω;Θα γυρισουν μονα στο κλουβι;

----------


## lagreco69

Αναλογα!! την περιοχη σου και το ψυχος του χειμωνα που κανει εκει Τασο, τα lovebirds προερχονται απο την Αφρικη οποτε δεν ειναι και πολυ ανεκτικα στο κρυο. δεν γνωριζω την ακριβως θερμοκρασια που αντεχουν στο κρυο. καποιο μελος ας μας διαφωτισει παρακαλω!! τα δικα μου που ειμαι Πατρα τα βαζω μεσα τον χειμωνα το βραδυ και δεν εχουμε και ιδιαιτερα δυνατο χειμωνα. να τα αφησεις να ηρεμησουν με τον καιρο!! και να συνηθισουν το νεο τους περιβαλλον, μετα απο 2 μηνες προτεινω να τα βγαλεις για πτηση μεσα στο σπιτι και εφοσον δεις οτι εχουν ηρεμησει παρα πολυ!! στην συμπεριφορα τους οταν πλησιαζεις το κλουβι. πορτες, παραθυρα, κουρτινες ολα να ειναι κλειστα οταν θα τα βγαλεις απο το κλουβι τους. διαβασε και αυτο το αρθρο για το πως μπορεις να τα πλησιασεις και να κερδισεις την εμπιστοσυνη τους με τον καιρο Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης των cockatiels μας. το εχω γραψει για cockatiels αλλα μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και σαν οδηγος και για lovebirds.

----------


## pantzikis

> Αναλογα!! την περιοχη σου και το ψυχος του χειμωνα που κανει εκει Τασο, τα lovebirds προερχονται απο την Αφρικη οποτε δεν ειναι και πολυ ανεκτικα στο κρυο. δεν γνωριζω την ακριβως θερμοκρασια που αντεχουν στο κρυο. καποιο μελος ας μας διαφωτισει παρακαλω!! τα δικα μου που ειμαι Πατρα τα βαζω μεσα τον χειμωνα το βραδυ και δεν εχουμε και ιδιαιτερα δυνατο χειμωνα. να τα αφησεις να ηρεμησουν με τον καιρο!! και να συνηθισουν το νεο τους περιβαλλον, μετα απο 2 μηνες προτεινω να τα βγαλεις για πτηση μεσα στο σπιτι και εφοσον δεις οτι εχουν ηρεμησει παρα πολυ!! στην συμπεριφορα τους οταν πλησιαζεις το κλουβι. πορτες, παραθυρα, κουρτινες ολα να ειναι κλειστα οταν θα τα βγαλεις απο το κλουβι τους. διαβασε και αυτο το αρθρο για το πως μπορεις να τα πλησιασεις και να κερδισεις την εμπιστοσυνη τους με τον καιρο Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης των cockatiels μας. το εχω γραψει για cockatiels αλλα μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και σαν οδηγος και για lovebirds.


Μενω Θεσ/νικη σχετικα ψηλα και εχει 3-4 βαθμους κατω σε σχεση με την πολη.

----------


## lagreco69

Μεσα καλυτερα τοτε!! κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι αρκετα βαρυς ο χειμωνας στην λατρεμενη θεσσαλονικη. 
δες και ενα σχετικο θεμα Ζούνε έξω τα lovebird ;;;

----------


## pantzikis

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις

----------

